# Brand Newbie Looking for Mod Tips



## andrewjc83 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi all,

Thanks for having me here, I am writing from Windsor, Canada, which is south of the USA (South Detroit)!

Love bbq, mainly with propane and propane accessories, BUT after a pilgrimage to Austin, and a shortly thereafter global lockdown (plus an upcoming bday), I am getting a smoker as a gift :)

After weighing the top "mid_range" smokers quite carefully (I hope), I went for the;
Dyna-Glo Signature series Compact 


			https://www.homedepot.ca/product/dyna-glo-signature-series-heavy-duty-compact-barrel-charcoal-bbq-smoker-box/1001069246
		

YES Canadian prices suck eh!

Anyways, thinking of these mods, and please would love all guidance.

First stage (at assembly)
Seal CC and FB, stack, even legs? 
This is the best vid I seem to have viewed:


Use this: https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/permatex-red-high-temperature-rtv-gasket-maker-0383784p.html
But he's got a gasket around the stack?

Also thinking of Nomex/lavalock gasket for the CC to start with. I've heard firebox just is too hot for gasket?
How do I know how wide a gasket to choose?

Sorry for the lengthiness, I am trying to get all the mods prior to picking up the smoker!!!

Second stage and beyond-
Tuning plates, possibly toggle clamps if needed

Thanks again Eh!


----------



## JCAP (Apr 30, 2020)

Offset folks will chime in and offer better advice than me. I don’t have any offsets but I usually wait to do a few cooks to see what mods I really need. If it’s possible to get a good stable fire without them then that’s great.

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 30, 2020)

I think I would try it stock first. May not have any issues that affect  its operation. Then go from there.

Edit: JCAP beat  me to it


----------



## andrewjc83 (Apr 30, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> I think I would try it stock first. May not have any issues that affect  its operation. Then go from there.
> 
> Edit: JCAP beat  me to it


It’s more just the sealant during assembly as there will never be a better chance.
As for the firebox gasket, I see your point. It could very well be unneeded, but the bare metal would be best to install.
Anything further than those I agree I’ll definitely wait!


----------



## andrewjc83 (Apr 30, 2020)

andrewjc83 said:


> It’s more just the sealant during assembly as there will never be a better chance.
> As for the firebox gasket, I see your point. It could very well be unneeded, but the bare metal would be best to install.
> Anything further than those I agree I’ll definitely wait!


Sorry I meant cooking chamber & firebox gaskets. More so chamber as I hear the firebox will surely burn off.


----------

